# BBT - Benchmark Botanics Inc (CNSX)



## Userman (9 January 2019)

$BBT.C Benchmark Botanics is a diversified multi-licensed cannabis producer focused on its three-way vertical business model, with sales and distribution into the medical, pharmaceutical, and recreational markets in Canada, and the EU. The Company’s business plan includes a strategy to become the first Canadian licensed producer to enter and sell nutraceutical medical cannabis and hemp in China and throughout Asia.


Benchmark Botanics is focused on producing the highest-quality, indoor-grown cannabis for patients and adult recreational consumers, as well as developing international business partnerships to extend the Company's global footprint.


Benchmark Botanics’ 100% owned subsidiary, Potanicals Green Growers Inc. is a Health Canada licensed producer under the Cannabis Act and its regulations (formerly ACMPR). The Company is producing at its indoor Peachland Cannabis Complex and is in the design stage for a Phase II expansion of an additional 50,000 square foot facility. Along with cultivation and production, the company’s Peachland BC facility also provides propagation, cultivation, cloning, storage, research & development, genetics, CBD oil extraction and is progressing towards an EU-GMP certification.

As part of its expansion strategy the company’s plans to build up to 236,940 sq. ft. of growing space to produce 25,550 kg of cannabis per year and is building its second facility a 100% owned 4-acre (1,618 ha) Pitt Meadows Greenhouse Operations, in BC.

The Company has established several European Union partnerships including the rights to “The Bulldog” trademark in Canada. The Bulldog trademark has a long-established successful history as one of the most well-known cannabis cafe brands in Amsterdam and around the world.

Benchmark Botanics has entered into an agreement with Barcelona, Spain-based Green BCN Corp. (“BBG Projects”) for the development and production of new strains of cannabis plant varieties and their propagating material for sale and distribution. Benchmark Botanics has also established German commercial partnerships to import the Company’s products into Germany and distribute throughout Europe.


www.benchmarkbotanics.com


----------



## funnymoney876 (9 January 2019)

Looks like I need to smoke some pot and have a relaxing read of the company.


----------



## Userman (29 January 2019)

*
$BBT.C Benchmark Botanics Appoints Agriculture Expert*

#cannabis #stocks #marijuana #investing #MJ #microcaps


https://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=5515346711970190&qm_symbol=BBT:CNX


----------



## Userman (16 February 2019)

*LICENSED PRODUCER*

*DIVERSIFIED CANNABIS COMPANY*


*First Canadian Cannabis Company Targeting Emerging Asian Cannabis Markets*

*Overview & 2019 Forecast * We are excited about Benchmark Botanics Inc. (symbols CSE: *BBT*) (FSE: BBW) (OTCPK: BHHKF) for two reasons. It is a producer that is growing, and expanding its operations and it is the only cannabis producer setting its sights on the huge *Asian markets *for sale of its nutraceutical cannabis products.

Benchmark is expected to announce its first *revenues* from its first two harvests in 2018 and will continue reporting revenues from all subsequent harvests.
The cannabis market is about supply and demand, the demand has dramatically increased due to Canadian recreational legalization in 2018, and for supply there is a reported 18-month shortage in Canada.

This is supported by the fact that Health Canada projects 450,000 patients will be using cannabis at $1.3 billion annual value by 2024.

A report from Canaccord Genuity Group predicted the combined annual demand for recreational and medical marijuana would reach 575,000 kilograms by 2021, which is a lot more than current Canadian producers are growing.

In the case of Benchmark Botanics they have *existing production* and they are expanding their capacity to meet the supply and demands of the market.

·       Their initial indoor facility the Peachland Cannabis Complex located in Peachland, BC, is fully operational and producing and we are estimating 550 kg / yr. cannabis.
·       An already planned Phase 2  with a 50,000 square foot production facility for Peachland, BC we are projecting 6000 kg / yr. production.
·       Set to open and operate in Q2 2019 is Benchmark’s Pitt Meadows Greenhouse Operations, with 174,240 sq. ft greenhouse space and we are projecting 19,000 kg / yr. production
·       Benchmark produces high quality pharmaceutical grade medicinal and recreational cannabis
·       Benchmark has *multi licenses* – import, cultivation, sales, and extraction
·       The Company owns a supercritical CO2 extraction processor for production of CBD oil products
·       Peachland Indoor Phase 1 = we estimated 550 kg/ yr. = $ 2,750,000 est. potential revenues
·       Peachland Indoor Phase 2 =  we projected 6000 kg/yr. = $ 30,000,000 est. potential revenues
·       Pitt Meadows Greenhouses = we projected 9000 kg /yr. = $45,000,000 est. potential revenues (NOTE: revenues based on $5 Cdn / gram)
·       EU partnerships established in Germany, Spain and Netherlands
·       Targeting sales of *nutraceutical cannabis and hemp products in China* and throughout Asia

Our focus remains on the production capacity and speed of expansion. Visibly Benchmark Botanics is doing a great job with production and expansion and is looking at other revenue streams such as additional sales into the EU, nutraceutical sales into China and throughout Asia.


----------



## Userman (18 April 2019)

*Benchmark Botanics Strengthens Management Team With Appointment Of Agriculture Industry Expert*

*https://benchmarkbotanics.com/inves...trengthensanagementeamwithppoint20190128.html*


----------



## Userman (2 May 2019)

*BBT.C Cannabis Producer - Benchmark Botanics Announces $12 million Financing*




https://benchmarkbotanics.com/


----------



## Userman (30 May 2019)

* NEWS - BBT.C - Benchmark Signs Definitive Investment Cooperation Agreement with Fortune 500 China-Based Zhejiang Yatai Pharmaceutical*

https://benchmarkbotanics.com/inves...itivenvestmentooperationgreement20190529.html


http://en.yatai.com/


https://benchmarkbotanics.com


----------



## Userman (10 June 2019)

*NEWS - BBT.C - Benchmark Botanics Closes $11,300,000 Financing*


https://www.newsfilecorp.com/release/45370


----------



## Userman (4 December 2019)

*BBT.C - Benchmark Botanics Receives 2nd Cannabis Cultivation Licence*

https://www.newsfilecorp.com/release/50365

https://benchmarkbotanics.com/


----------

